# Another awesome tip!



## Mrtgman (Apr 13, 2017)

I love S. Florida people!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

I got a $20 last night from a drunk female, she got in, handed me the bill, and said "Take me home, safely, please, I am wasted....:"
And I did! And no, you pervs, I just drove her home!
I also got a $20 cash tip on Thanksgiving, and it was on a nice long ride down to Castle Pines....


----------

